# Norateen heavyweight 2



## onetinker

has anyone used Norateen heavyweight 2 and is it any good, should it be used with anything else?

Cheers

Tinker


----------



## Tinytom

Used it

Thought it was over priced

No gains in fact I lost a few pounds from my wallet.

If you want to use this you might as well use gear IMO.


----------



## TypeR

all these did was give me rages! i was using them when i was 16 though i didnt gain anything either!

Ben


----------



## LondonGeezer

i had a rather different experience.. i started with norateen heavyweight II made great gains and then i spoke to lamuscle and said i want maximum gains and she said i can add them all together.. thats norateen II, norateen heavyweight II, discorea deltoidea and i THINK your aloud to add 1more but i cant remember which 1. Neway i decided to go out and buy some superdrol & 17mhn to stack together neway.

but yeh norateen is good cos i made excellent gains and its all a natural product without side effects right.. tablets are a bit big but i had no sides on it.


----------



## Tinytom

WOW

The company that makes it advised you to stack 3 of their products together for better results.

What did that cost a month £150?

If I was spending that much on a steroid precursor then I think I'd want something pretty extraordinary.

TBH all prohormones are a con because they are just weak form steroids which haven't been classified yet, the reason? - because they are considered too weak for anyone to bother making them or gaining from them.

The legal aspect of it is irrelavant - cigarettes are legal and they hardly are safe.

As bodybuilders we are interested in results, if you've decided on the prohormone route you have already decided you aren't natural because prohormones are banned by every sports federation including all natural bbing feds.

I'm not advocating taking gear but prohormones are just very weak steroids, if you're going to take them you might as well just use normal gear which will give better results for less money spent.

The only natural/herbal supplement worth taking for hormone manipulation is ZMA and tribulus.

So to sum up

Superdrol = sh!t

Prohormones = sh!t

ZMA = worth the money

Tribulus = Worth the money

Gear = Bad (but better for results than sh!t products listed above)

Taking Prohormones = non natural bodybuilder


----------



## Tinytom

Sorry re-reading that looks a bit opinionated.

Some people do get results from Prohormones.

It is just my opinion that they are sh!t.


----------



## John

man i love it when you guys with the knowledge just come clean and give your opinions, it makes so much better reading.


----------



## Littleluke

Norateen is shi!t.. my diet was good when on it and I made no massive gains as they claim you can make.. I think the only way you will gain from norateen is if you stack it with some dbol lol (Not advisable)! If you made great gains from tyhids LondonGeezer then get it again instead of taking gear!


----------



## LondonGeezer

yeh thing is i tried it again and didnt get much second time that's why the woman told me when i asked for maximum gainage she said you can stack all 3 together but doesn't advise it for every month.. she said 1month on 1month off but to be more sensible just do it the once and try keep as much as possible when you come off by increasing the diet.

superdrol i felt dry me out and i lost a lot of water and i think maybe some BF but not too sure (definatly water). I'm going to try it with 17mhn neway otherwise would have been a waist of money all together.

I'll definatly post end results end of the month.


----------



## Littleluke

go for it bud!


----------



## ivandrago

Excellent post tiny tom 100% spot on!

[email protected] a day

Zinc [email protected] or zma

will cost you 1/2 of the price of norateen with the same if not better results


----------



## bwl

dont they claim something like 35 lbs in a month? well i gained almost that but i think it was from beer  :beer1: :beer1: :beer1:


----------



## BSF James

One thing about norateen is that no-one ever seems to turn around and says 'its just ok'. Everyone who uses it seems to have a very strong opinion and either say its great or (the majority) say its garbage. The norateen reviews on our website (there are two pages of them) for the most part completely spank it and say its no good. However we have 3 or 4 instore customers who buy it month in, month out and wont consider alternatives and lots of online customers who continue to repeat buy it. I've not tried it myself and probably wont do as the ingredient profile doesnt look that great to me (certainly not to warrant the price unless you're in the fortunate position of cost not being an issue), but some people seem to think its good.

This is why I like having reviews on our site as it helps people choose what to buy and what not to. We can give opinions on what we've tried ourselves, but its difficult when people ask us opinions about products we've not tried like norateen.

Personally - for testosterone boosters - I think you're best with a strong tribulus and/or a long jack product (cnp pro male has this in, as does sci mentor test mx3 and Biotest Alpha Male).


----------



## Captain Hero

silentbob said:


> One thing about norateen is that no-one ever seems to turn around and says 'its just ok'. Everyone who uses it seems to have a very strong opinion and either say its great or (the majority) say its garbage. The norateen reviews on our website (there are two pages of them) for the most part completely spank it and say its no good. However we have 3 or 4 instore customers who buy it month in, month out and wont consider alternatives and lots of online customers who continue to repeat buy it. I've not tried it myself and probably wont do as the ingredient profile doesnt look that great to me (certainly not to warrant the price unless you're in the fortunate position of cost not being an issue), but some people seem to think its good.
> 
> This is why I like having reviews on our site as it helps people choose what to buy and what not to. We can give opinions on what we've tried ourselves, but its difficult when people ask us opinions about products we've not tried like norateen.
> 
> Personally - for testosterone boosters - I think you're best with a strong tribulus and/or a long jack product (cnp pro male has this in, as does sci mentor test mx3 and Biotest Alpha Male).


Yo Bob what about Sopharmas Tribestan?


----------



## ben123

i used norateen 2 i gained 14lbs worked really well for me cost is to hight tho


----------



## Tinytom

I think the thing with prohormones is that only certain people are capable of converting and using the active product to any great extent.

Therefore it's very hit and miss if it works.

Gear, ZMA and tribulus tend to work better because they are either direct test or test stimulating products. Long Jack works well also.

If you want a wicked Test booster then try Inner Armour's Test 9 Meth - high doses of Long Jack, ZMA, Tribulus. Wicked stuff, shagged a bird for a few hours on that stuff.

Also had some good lifts in the gym lol. 

Can't comment on the others cos I haven;t used them.


----------



## Great White

Who remembers the "Mag 10" days 

Got, that stuff used to burn your mouth off!


----------



## supabob

Littleluke said:


> Norateen is shi!t.. my diet was good when on it and I made no massive gains as they claim you can make.. I think the only way you will gain from norateen is if you stack it with some dbol lol (Not advisable)! If you made great gains from tyhids LondonGeezer then get it again instead of taking gear!


 Please can you advise why its not good to take norateen while on Dbol? I'm on a course of Dbol at the moment. I have picked up some size and a bit of strength. And was considering to take norateen heavy weight 2 with it as a stach and I saw the you don't recommend it. Please explain if there will be side effect or whatThanksWes


----------



## Andrewgenic

Totally useless stuff, does bugger all imo, and its massively overpriced too. The marketing is nothing short of excellent though. I got shafted way before Norateen ever arrived on the scene in the form of Cybergenics phase 1.


----------



## evad

a lad at work a few years ago was singing its praises but whilst i appreciate that different people have different aims, etc this lad made the lad from jls (in a seperare thread on here) seem like the incredible hulk

not saying anything about the product in the above as i havent used it but to be fair he would not have been a good example of a gain of 35lbs


----------



## evad

supabob said:


> Please can you advise why its not good to take norateen while on Dbol? I'm on a course of Dbol at the moment. I have picked up some size and a bit of strength. And was considering to take norateen heavy weight 2 with it as a stach and I saw the you don't recommend it. Please explain if there will be side effect or whatThanksWes


personally i really think you should do your own research into this, whilst im not saying he wont give an accurate answer if you have started a course and are looking at mixing in pro-hormones you really need to do some research


----------



## -AC-

norateen isnt a prohormone!! its a natural test booster that claims to be stronger than prohormones. it isnt!

dont stack it with D-bol as it wont do anything. it would be a total waste of money. use it on your PCT to try and help get natty test back up but taking it with D-bol is like running round with a match in a forest fire to cause more damage. lol


----------



## klosey

onetinker said:


> has anyone used Norateen heavyweight 2 and is it any good, should it be used with anything else?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Tinker


Like all LA products overhyped and overpriced


----------



## lolik

klosey said:


> Like all LA products overhyped and overpriced


x100500


----------



## lumpy

personally any thing from LA MUSCLE is over priced [email protected] !!!


----------

